# Sprecher und Schuh



## chivas (29 November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Sprecher und Schuh Steuerung.
Mit welchen Programmen kann ich diese Steuerung anschaun bzw. das Programm auslesen?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit SeStep downzuloaden?

mfg


----------



## smoe (30 November 2005)

Mit einem VT100 Terminal Programm kannst arbeiten. Hast du eine Befehlsliste? Welche Sestep ist es genau? Brauchst Ersatzteile?

smoe


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*Problem fast gelöst*

Habe das Programm inzwischen auf einem Uralt Notebook gefunden. (Version 4.1)

Ich habe nur noch das Problem mit der Bedienung:
Ich kann zwar Untermenüs auswählen, komme aber dann nicht mehr zurück zum Hauptmenü!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Programm??


----------



## smoe (30 November 2005)

Ist bei mir schon einige Zeit her. Es gibt keinen Editor für das Ding. Die Sestep die ich kenne lässt sich eh nur über ein VT100 Terminal bedienen. IMHO müsste sogar HyperTerminal gehn. Du kannst sowieso nichts offline machen und normalerweise musst du die Sestep anhalten um irgendwas zu tun. Bei den Dingern sieht man schön wie man in den 70ern gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

Das Programm das ich hier gefunden habe läuft unter DOS, und es gibt anscheinend eine Möglichkeit auch Offline zu arbeiten. 
Das Problem ist wie gesagt, das wenn ich in einem Untermenü das Programm geöffnet habe, nicht mehr zurückkomme in das Menü, wo ich das Programm editieren bzw einfach nur durchschauen könnte :x 

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## smoe (1 Dezember 2005)

Sagt mir doch endlich was für eine Sestep das ist!! Und welches Programm ihr verwenden wollt. Dann könnte ich u.U. helfen.

smoe


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

Das Programm nennt sich SeStep+ V4.1  (sesplus.exe) und läuft unter normalem DOS (bzw auch unter WinXP was micht etwas überrascht).


----------



## halorenzen (18 März 2006)

*Sestep*



			
				smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mir doch endlich was für eine Sestep das ist!! Und welches Programm ihr verwenden wollt. Dann könnte ich u.U. helfen.
> 
> smoe


 
Das DOS Programm ist wohl für eine SESTEP 490, 590 oder 690

Eine weítere Systemreihe (nicht kompatibel ! ) ist die 190, 290 und 390er

Die mit dem VT100 Terminal Programm sind die 430er oder 530 !!!


Aber leider wissen "wir" ja noch immer nicht welches System der Kollege "Anonymous" hat......

so fällt es schwer auf so allgemeine Frage Antworten zu geben...


----------



## ConEx (18 März 2006)

*Handbuch zu Sesplus*

Ich habe noch irgendwo ein Handbuch zu Sesplus. Ich gucke mal ob es dort eine Zusammenfassung der Tastaturbelegung gibt.
Montag Abend weiss ich mehr!
:arrow: (Sesplus 490 bis 690 sind eigentlich umgelabelte HITACHI- Steuerungen, die auch mit neueren Hitachi- Programmiertools kompatibel sind.)


----------



## halorenzen (19 März 2006)

*Sprecher + Schuh kompatibilitaet*



			
				ConEx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch irgendwo ein Handbuch zu Sesplus. Ich gucke mal ob es dort eine Zusammenfassung der Tastaturbelegung gibt.
> Montag Abend weiss ich mehr!
> (Sesplus 490 bis 690 sind eigentlich umgelabelte HITACHI- Steuerungen, die auch mit neueren Hitachi- Programmiertools kompatibel sind.)


 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Die SESTEP 430 und 530, und auch eine alte (Metalldose) 300er wurden
bei Texas gefertigt !!!!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------



Sprecher + Schuh hatte "damals" die HITACHI Vertriebsrechte für Europa...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Die SESTEP 490, 590 und 690 wurden von Hitachi für Sprecher+Schuh gebaut !


Hier gibt es 2 mögliche Baudraten (4.800 und 9600) die über den SUB-D Stecker des Programmierkabel kodiert wurden !!!


Es gab dann einige spezielle Module und Kommunikationsmodule die
NICHT von Hitachi gebaut/entwickelt wurden 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Die Sestep 390 dito (jedoch andere Programmiersoftware bzw. Adaption ...je nach Softwarestand )
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Für die Sestep 190 und 290 wurd in der Software xxx (muß ich suchen...)
eine Anpassung/Interpreter integriert um auch diese per PC zu programmieren....



"optische" Erkennung der Baureihe 190 und 290 durch Schnittstelle mit RJ45 Stecker/Buchse

die 390 - 690 mit 9pol. SUB-D Buchse / RS 232C Schnittstelle !!!!


Um also Anonymous wirklich helfen zu können wäre NUR die Information
wichtig welche Hardware er programmieren möchte    
und nicht welche SESPLUS Version als Software er hat !!!!!


ALLE SESPLUS/SESTEP Softwarepakete sind DOS Programme !!!


----------



## wofra (10 Oktober 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Habe das Programm inzwischen auf einem Uralt Notebook gefunden. (Version 4.1)
> 
> Ich habe nur noch das Problem mit der Bedienung:
> Ich kann zwar Untermenüs auswählen, komme aber dann nicht mehr zurück zum Hauptmenü!
> ...



____________________________________________________
Also das geht folgendermassen:
Esc = eine Stufe zurück
Shift / Esc = zwei Stufen zurück
Ctrl / Shift / Esc = zum Einstiegmenu und Programm schliessen.
____________________________________________________


----------



## halorenzen (10 Oktober 2006)

Hallo WOFRA !



wofra schrieb:


> ____________________________________________________
> Also das geht folgendermassen:
> Esc = eine Stufe zurück
> Shift / Esc = zwei Stufen zurück
> ...


 

Sehr gut  

waren mal super Steuerungen zu ihrer Zeit...

Aber die "ursprüngliche Frage" war von Chivas am 29.11.2005 gestellt...
denke alle Probleme sind gelöst...


----------



## MSB (10 Oktober 2006)

... oder sie sind nicht gelöst sondern retrogefittet ...


----------



## halorenzen (11 Oktober 2006)

Auch das wäre eine Problemlösung bei der kaum mit Reklamationen zu rechnen ist


----------



## mh77 (5 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm und das Programmierkabel um eine S+S SESTEP 290 (PSU-20) auszulesen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## halorenzen (6 März 2008)

hi mh 77



mh77 schrieb:


> ich suche ein Programm und das Programmierkabel um eine S+S SESTEP 290 (PSU-20) auszulesen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


 
da ich meine Version ungern verleihe....

Bist du sicher das die Steuerung mit SESPLUS programmiert wurde ?
ansonsten frag bei Hitachi nach (Hardware ist baugleich)

hab auch noch neues "Handprogrammiergerät" hier liegen.... OV


----------



## mfu (31 Januar 2012)

*Sprecher & Schuh V 4.10 f. CPU S490*

Hallo,

gestern ist bei uns eine lebensnotwendige Maschine nicht mehr angelaufen und uns kann niemand kurzfristig die o.g. passende Software aushändigen, da Händler und Co. nicht mehr können/wollen und die Österreicher wollen uns nur ´ne neue Steuerung verticken, die für unseren kleinen Laden vieeel zu teuer ist. Daran können wir im schlimmsten Fall draufgehen 
Hat einer von euch die Möglichkeit, (auch wenn sich das Lächerlich anhört, ist aber 100% ernst gemeint) uns die entsprechende Software leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen?


Danke erstmal für eure Mühe

M


----------

